# very loud aquaclear 300



## Skimboarder (May 26, 2011)

I have a HOB aquaclear 300, and unlike all my other simalar filters this one is super noisy, it really rattles very loudly. I've changed the little propellar on it and I find when I push down on the prop that it quiets down for the 2 seconds that I can apply pressure, is there anyways to fix this probelm other than buying a brand new motor or even worse filter.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

check to see if you are missing the any of the little rubber bumpers at both end of the shaft


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

did you change the shaft and the rubber bushing holding the shaft? Usually what happen is that as the filter gets older, the rubber bushing holding the shaft got worn out. And now the shaft is not holding straight but can rattle a little causing the impeller to not spin true.


----------

